# need some input plz



## shocknawe (Jul 8, 2012)

"caught" my wife posting on this site a little while ago. read through her postings but don't believe she is aware i know about this site. possibly does know since it looks like she stopped posting. don't want to give too much info about us in case she is reading. basically we have been goin through a rough patch for the last year and half. i can say it was mostly my fault, immaturity, denial etc. but I am trying to fix our marriage. my wife doesn't want to sleep with me basically, or be affectionate with me really at all when she used to like it a lot or at least act like it. now she acts like she would rather i not touch her at all but she will still sleep with me. last night we had really quick sex, she said she wanted a quickie. But after it was over and I'm cleaning off in the bathroom I swore I heard her say, "my god, you're awful in bed". i asked her what she said and she says that she didn't say anything. we argue for some time with her denying saying anything. she ended up going to sleep in our bed and me in the living room. I don't know what to do and any advice would be appreciated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Show her the door!
Start commanding respect by spanking her for her rude back talk, some time chick just want to see there mate as the alpha male. 

Maybe her idea of a quicky was hard and fast with a little hair pulling. IDK

Im just quessing here but maybe it wasn't as phsyical as she was expecting...more like being roughly taken then just a alot of the old in and out.


----------



## shocknawe (Jul 8, 2012)

don't really want to show her the door. i want to keep my marriage and i love her. i have tried to be more physical or alpha in the past after i saw her watching some rough porn but she did not respond well and did not like it at all. i just don't know what i could do but it really hurt my feelings to hear her say what she said, and i KNOW she said it. don't know why she wouldn't admit it


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the other response was ridiculous.... what was she posting on here? Was she asking questions or advice? Did she mention your sex life? How about talking with her when neither of you are emotionally charged and discussing likes and dislikes and how to reconnect? Find out what truly turns her on, are you meeting all her needs? Is she meeting all of yours? His Needs-Her Needs-Our Needs helped my husband and I start our own marriage counseling sessions at home, opened up some serious dialoge and we included sex in that.... realized we were both not communicating well and in the bedroom we both had things we were not telling the other.


----------



## shocknawe (Jul 8, 2012)

she was posting on here about our marriage and about our sex life. a lot of the stuff she was saying was true but not all of it. most of the stuff she typed here, she had already said to me but I did not know about all of her feelings until reading here. i know she is sad and upset with me a lot of the times, acts distant and withdrawn. it didn't use to be like this but she went through a scary time period and now everything is different. she acts like she doesn't like me at all, even typed it on here that she doesn't. but I feel like everything can be fixed if she will just work with me on it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Have you tried talking to her? Did you tell her you saw what she wrote on here? How did you stumble across this site and realize it was she who wrote such things? (I ask for a reason).


----------



## linabronson (Aug 9, 2012)

Start commanding respect by spanking her for her rude back talk


----------

